# OMG I think I have got mites



## moonlight (Oct 3, 2008)

Sorry I am not sure where to put this but I think I have got mites in one of my mices tubs. When I went to clean them out this morning I noticed loads of tiny salmony coloured things moving in the corner of the tub!
I have cleaned it with bleach and water if it is mites can you see them on the mice and what do I use to treat them?


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

Yuck! I have had mites before but never seen them, just the effects they have on the mice.
I treated my mice with Beaphur (something like that) which is available over the counter at petshops. Im sure regular cleaning as your doing will stop reinfection. I would take out all the toys and anything uneccesary while your getting rid of the mites.


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Yep Beaphur is great, I found mites on one of my bucks, I picked him up and found these things crawling all over him! I was discusted! As soon as I had put Beaphur drop on him they were gone! Amazing!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

The mites are reddish because they have been sucking the blood of the unfortunate mice.They are easiest to spot on pinkies as they obviously have no fur to hide in.So if you have regular litters it's a good idea to check the pinkies so that any outbreaks can be nipped in the bud.


----------



## daisy (Oct 4, 2008)




----------



## moonlight (Oct 3, 2008)

So if they have been sucking their blood that would explain why the young look like runts compared to another litter of the same age in a different tub?
I also lost one of my LH satins for no apparent reason until now  
Thanks I will go and get some of that stuff tomorrow


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

thats right.If you have more than the odd weak litter or unexplained death suspect external parasites.


----------



## Ruthy (Oct 3, 2008)

I reccomend beaphor too!


----------



## moonlight (Oct 3, 2008)

Well I treat my mice at the weekend and lost count at how many times I got bit 
Never mind its for their own good lol


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Aww thats pretty unlucky. I treat all my mice regularly just to be safe and they all don't seem to mind, it sometime looks like they enjoy being brushed... :lol:


----------



## moonlight (Oct 3, 2008)

Some of them loved the cuddles and strokes but I havent handled them as much as I should so I have a few that are a bit skittery


----------



## gavrob79 (Nov 13, 2008)

i think i may have mights when i hold my buck i get like bite marks on my hand they look like flea bites is that a sign


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

I wouldnt know I've never been bitten by mites, but you need to get some Beaphar quick, It works really quick, I treat my mice every 8 wks or so or when I have babies about to leave for new homes, usually I treat the babies the day before they leave me as I dont want them to take mites to the new owners


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

It is unusual for mice to get fleas and I have never experienced it in the years I have been breeding. What they usually get is mites, which are tiny. You may be allergic but whatever it is I would check the mice over carefully and treat them with some good quality mite spray.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Mine have had fleas.The reason they get them is because the dogs have an outbreak at least once a year and then share them about.Cats would also bring them in and pass them on.When I have a routine flea spraying session on the dogs I do all my small animals as well.


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

I cannot find Beaphar anywhere, I used to be able to get it at my local pet shop in Plymouth for £1.99 and now Ive moved to Cambridge I cant find it anywhere. The local pet shop (which is a huge superstore type pet shop) has never heard of it and sent me to the vets-who had also never heard of it and told me it would be £7 for an ivermectin treatment!!!!!!!

What is going on, has the law changed about over the counter medication? Or am I just looking in the wrong places.

The thing is its a young buck, not particularly well marked but ok, I have a couple of does in mind for him but to be honest if its going to cost more than a few pounds I would need to consider whether he is worth treating. I dont think I will keep him after these inital matings, depending on how the babies turn out.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

I use Bob Martin's mite spray for small animals, which they sell in PaH - do you have one of those? It is cheaper than using the ivermec as a bottle will do many treatments and it can be stored for a long time. Or you could go natural and make tea tree and water spray, that's also quite effective for various conditions. I'd go for the Bob Martin's if available though.


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

I think there is a [email protected] in Cambridge I will get some bob martins and keep it in the mouse shed for the future. I managed to buy some beaphar from ebay now so hopefully it will arrive quickly. I wouldnt be able to get into Cambridge to get anyhting else until the weekend.

This is only the second mouse I've had with mites, both have been bucks kept alone.


----------



## Marjolijn (Jan 1, 2009)

I think you've got chicken mite (also called red mite, roost mite and poultry mite). This is a very nasty one and hard to get rid off. During the day they hide in dark places and the suck blood during the night.

There called chicken mites, because they are mostly found on chickens and other birds. But the actually feed on all mammals, including humans. They can live up to 6 months without feeding. In warm conditions the can become a real epidemic, since the life cycle may be completed in only 1 week.

First treat all your mice with ivermectine (Beaphar) or selemectin. Then you'll have to treat the hole room/place the mice are in. Just ask the local petshop about a spray agains chicken mites (it usually it has a bird on it). Tread every mm in the hole room, especially the dark spots and cracks. Ventilate!!! You also have to treat your cages with it. Read the instructions well, you'll have to use it more than ones, with some time in between.

You can't see 'normal' mites. They're to small to see with the naked eye. You can only see the effects the have and sometimes the eggs. In this case just using ivermectine twice with a week in between will do the trick.


----------

